# 24h Ruhpolding



## r19andre (8. August 2007)

Hallo,

über dieses Event liest man ja fast gar nichts.
Wer fährt denn von Euch Usern dort mit?
Wir sind als zweier angemeldet.Nach Duisburg 4er 2005 und München 4ermix 2006 wirds unser drittes , aber halt zu zweit. Da sind ja bis jetzt nur knapp 20 ZweierTeams gelistet.

Schönen Abend noch
Andre


----------



## Georgme (9. August 2007)

hallo, ich kanns kaum abwarten und freue mich, wenn es endlich losgeht.
ruhpolding ist für mich ein rennen der kategorie A1
das heißt, es ist für mich neben der em in regau(11.platz) und 
münchen (4.platz), das hauptevent als einzelfahrer......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dampfmaschine (9. August 2007)

Habe es mir auch ueberlegt, aber 190 Euro fuer ein Zweierteam ist ordentlich. Deshalb habe ich die Ueberlegungen wieder begraben.

Gruss


----------



## mn0172 (10. August 2007)

Ich bin als Einzelfahrer dabei. 

Ziel: zumindest der vorletzte Platz!


----------



## Georgme (10. August 2007)

mn0172 schrieb:


> Ich bin als Einzelfahrer dabei.
> 
> Ziel: zumindest der vorletzte Platz!



du tiefstapler....


----------



## bikehumanumest (10. August 2007)

mn0172 schrieb:


> Ich bin als Einzelfahrer dabei.
> 
> Ziel: zumindest der vorletzte Platz!



kein problem...ich bin ja noch hinter dir...

joe


----------



## Georgme (10. August 2007)

oh mein gott..
wird hier tiefgestapelt....


----------



## Georgme (10. August 2007)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> kein problem...ich bin ja noch hinter dir...
> 
> joe


platz 16   in münchen...du tiefstapler.... 
aber mich kriegst du nicht....


----------



## r19andre (10. August 2007)

Hi,
dann bin ich ja beruhigt, nicht alleine starten zu müssen  

Man sieht sich ja dann wohl oder übel  

Schöne Grüße

Team MEGA bike

Andre


----------



## Thunderbird (19. August 2007)

Soo, 
Mission accomplished. Das Team hat den Titel endlich!  

War ein harter Kampf, weil die Strecke ja anscheinend echt popelig war 
und man auch ohne Licht  hätte fahre können. Da konnten unsere 
Downhiller halt nix reißen. Nicht mein Ding. Bin gar nicht so traurig, 
dass ich hier daheim bleiben musste (Eurobike-Vorbereitung).

Wir hatten einen Fotografen dabei. Ich stell hier dann mal Bilder rein.

Thb


----------



## bikehumanumest (20. August 2007)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> Soo,
> Mission accomplished. Das Team hat den Titel endlich!
> 
> War ein harter Kampf, weil die Strecke ja anscheinend echt popelig war
> ...




hej , das war spannung pur wie sich das team supernova in den letzten 3 stunden von platz 4 in der nacht auf platz 2 vorkämpfte und dann kurz vor schluß in führung ging und die beiden siegessicheren ruhpoldinger teams hinter sich ließ ! (btw man muß auch in anstand verlieren können...denkt mal drüber nach...)




ich selbst hatte mir 30 runden am stück gegeben , lag auf platz 2 masters einzelfahrer als ich wegen materialproblemen nach 9 stunden erst pause machen mußte und mich dann nur noch auf support des neuen weltmeisters konzentrierte...




was die einzel und teamfahrer nach 20 stunden renndauer noch an wahnsinnszeiten hinlegten war nicht zu fassen - natürlich dann auch mit hilfe des adrenalins als man in führung  ging...




fazit : 24 stunden ist super, ob als mitfahrer oder (zwangs-) zuschauer, die athmosphäre auch auf den zeltplätzen besonders in der nacht macht echt laune

und einspruch gregor: bergauf war die strecke alles andere als popelig...(wahrscheinlich extra für den ruhpoldinger rennrad 8er mit starrgabeln) waren asphaltwellen drin mit ca 15-25% steigung wo du schon beim 5.mal hochquälen genausoschnell gelaufen wärst...

und bergab die megaschnelle schotterabfahrt mit rillen in die man mit ca. 50km/h schön mit nem sprung reinfliegen konnte wollte ich auch nicht ohne licht fahren...(leider hat sich da auch ein fahrer schwer verletzt und zwar noch im hellen...)

aber ok insgesamt war es schon eher eine technisch einfache runde...

joe
martin hat bilder genmacht...die werden folgen...diesmal hat er mich ja erkannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schlupp (20. August 2007)

@r19andre:

Na dann weiß ich ja nun auch, mit wem ich mich da immer mal wieder bekriegt habe ;-) Ihr ward also die zweite 2er Manschaft in CUbe Trikots, oder? Da bin ich nämlich zwei mal beim Wechsel fast drauf reingefallen ;-)

Bin nur in der Nacht leider mit kaputtem Knie ausgefallen. Hatte ich mir am Freitag noch rechtzeitig verdreht  

So long
Schlupp

(Team CUBE)


----------



## mn0172 (20. August 2007)

Kurzes Feedback:
Hatte mein Ziel vom vorletzten Platz beim Interview an der Startlinie nochmal offiziell wiederholt und es glatt übererfüllt. Platz 37 in der Einzelwertung von 69.

Ich bin angesichts meiner sub-optimalen Vorbereitung mehr als zufrieden.

Die Strecke war technisch relativ einfach obwohl die steilen Anstiege ganz schön geschlaucht haben. Toll waren die Zuschauer, die auch spät in der Nacht noch geklatscht und applaudiert haben.

Weiß jemand, wie es dem Verletzten geht? Hab nur gesehen, wie er im Krankenwagen lag. Ich glaub er wurde dann mit dem Heli abgeholt.

@ Martin:
Vielen Dank fürs Fotomachen, die Anfeuerung an der Strecke und das Vorkosten des Apfelstrudels. Ich hoffe man sieht keine Bilder wo ich geschoben habe... ;-)


----------



## Thunderbird (20. August 2007)

@ Joe: Marcus hat schon relativiert, dass die Stiche heftig waren,
aber dass lange ein GS3 Renradteam mit Verstärkung vom Deutschen
U23 Crossmeister vorn lag, sagt schon einiges über die technische
Schwierigket aus. Gerade bei so schnellen Strecken kommt es dann 
halt zu wirklich schlimmen Stürzen.

Hey - hatte gar nicht gewusst, dass die mit dem Waldmeister in's Ziel sind.

Tolle Bilder!
G


----------



## bikehumanumest (20. August 2007)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> @ Joe: Marcus hat schon relativiert, dass die Stiche heftig waren,
> aber dass lange ein GS3 Renradteam mit Verstärkung vom Deutschen
> U23 Crossmeister vorn lag, sagt schon einiges über die technische
> Schwierigket aus. Gerade bei so schnellen Strecken kommt es dann
> ...



klar... die strecke war natürlich schon etwas auf die einheimischen teams abgestimmt,3 von denen fuhren auch mit starrgabel...aber trotzdem waren die echt schnell auf dem rad unterwegs,das muß man zugeben...schau dir die einzelnen rundenzeiten an...

insgesamt haben wir aber wohl wegen der supertaktik in der nacht , dem teamgeist und dem willen trotz größerem rückstand nie aufzugeben verdient gewonnen...

...und weil alle fahrer nach jedem lauf die kette neu geputz und geölt haben !!! denn bei der kälte nachts und dem tau morgens war uns klar, dass -als es wieder richtig warm wurde - ohne diese vorsichtsmaßnahme kettenrisse drohen könnten...

und wir natürlich die besten lampen hatten...hihi

joe


----------



## XTR_Chris_XTR (21. August 2007)

Thunderbird schrieb:


> aber dass lange ein GS3 Renradteam mit Verstärkung vom Deutschen
> U23 Crossmeister vorn lag, sagt schon einiges über die technische
> Schwierigket aus.




das die Stecke auf die einheimischen abgestimmt war, stimmt auch nicht so ganz...Die Stecke verläuft schon seit den letzten drei Austragungen so bzw. so ähnlich. Dieses Jahr war sie sogar noch ein bisschen schwerer! Die lezten Jahre waren noch wesentlich mehr Teile von der Rollerbahn mit drin.


Mit dem Kette putzen hast du wohl recht...Wär die nicht gerissen, hätte der Ortner Christian glaub icf wars, keine 20min für die Runde gebraucht und das ganze wär wohl umgekehrt ausgegangen.

Ach übrigens, der eine der gestürzt ist und mit dem Hubschrauber abgeholt wurde, ist wieder auf den Beinen. Konnte anscheinend Sonntag wieder aus dem Krankenhaus.


----------



## The Tretschwein (21. August 2007)

Der Kali hats gepackt und wurde Weltmeister! Yeah! Der Hund!             :


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (21. August 2007)

XTR_Chris_XTR schrieb:


> das die Stecke auf die einheimischen abgestimmt war, stimmt auch nicht so ganz...Die Stecke verläuft schon seit den letzten drei Austragungen so bzw. so ähnlich. Dieses Jahr war sie sogar noch ein bisschen schwerer! Die lezten Jahre waren noch wesentlich mehr Teile von der Rollerbahn mit drin.
> 
> 
> Mit dem Kette putzen hast du wohl recht...Wär die nicht gerissen, hätte der Ortner Christian glaub icf wars, keine 20min für die Runde gebraucht und das ganze wär wohl umgekehrt ausgegangen.
> ...



klar ist die strecke nicht extra für ein team gebaut worden, aber schau dir mal in den usa die strecken für 24h mountaibikerennen an... da wirkt sich das halt noch mehr aus, wenn man auch technische abfahrqualitäten hat und eine superlampe in der nacht... so war das gemeint... 

das sog team hat mir schon gemailt dass es dem gestürzten besser geht,ich hatte nachgefragt, weil ich als einer der ersten an der unfallstelle war...martin hat auch gleich geholfen und ihm den kopf gehalten,der war grad an der stelle zum fotos machen... 

schön zu hören, denn bei allem sportlichem ergeiz ist doch wichtiger dass alle einigermassen heil ins ziel kommen... finde ich...

joe


----------



## r19andre (21. August 2007)

Hi,

ja war ein geiles Event bei richtig gutem Wetter. Für uns war es das erste mal zu zweit und damit sehr zufrieden als 7. Wir haben leider immer nur die Möglichkeit Sonntags ordentlich zu trainieren,  wegen einer 6Tage Arbeitswoche.

Und dafür war es top. Nachts habe ich aber immer nach dem Wechsel in der ersten Runde heftig geschnattert. Dann ging es wieder. Auch mein Knie hatte mal wieder gestreikt, aber in Runde zwei und drei waren die Schmerzen wieder auszuhalten.
Von der Strecke würde ich sagen, dass sie sowohl von der Technik und auch Ausdauer wesentlich schwerer war, als München oder Duisburg. Sind sie schon als 4er gefahren.

@schlupp. Wir sind einmal in der Cube Kluft gefahren, sowie in unserer eigenen Team Kluft von der Arbeit. Mein Kollege hat mich einmal nach dem Umziehen auch erst nicht erkannt. Wollte erst mit dem Sting fahren, aber das Hardtail war dann doch schneller und 2kg weniger;-) Mein A... hat gehalten.

Schöne Grüße allen die da waren

Andre
Team Mega bike


----------



## easymtbiker (29. August 2007)

hey, ich hab 140mb bilder von joe, georg, stefan, michael, michael kochendörfer, norbert, rene, marco usw. 
aber leider gerade wenig zeit.... (bin ab samstag wieder unterwegs)
 hat jemand von euch vielleicht zeit und lust, die bilder zu brennen , adressen einsammeln und den einzelnen leuten zu schicken? der bekommt dann auch die cd mit den ruhpolding- bilder! wenn nicht, schickt mir eure adressen, vielleicht komme ich ja noch zum versenden....

ansonsten gibt es auch prima bilder von sportograf!

und: respekt an alle einzelfahrer, ihr seid stark gefahren! (ja, auch du, joe!)


----------



## Georgme (4. September 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich habe heute die CD mit den gesamten Bildern von Martin erhalten.
Bitte gebt mir per PN die Startnummer und eure Adresse durch.
Ich brenne euch dann die Bilder und schicke sie euch zu.... 
Gruß:
Georg


----------



## bikehumanumest (12. September 2007)

Georgme schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> ich habe heute die CD mit den gesamten Bildern von Martin erhalten.
> Bitte gebt mir per PN die Startnummer und eure Adresse durch.
> Ich brenne euch dann die Bilder und schicke sie euch zu....
> ...



super...hat geklappt...danke georg fürs schicken und nochmal dank an martin für die aufnahmen 

im hellen




wie im dunkeln...




joe
vielleicht kann ich mich ja mal revanchieren...


----------



## Dampfmaschine (7. Januar 2008)

Von euch hat nicht zufaellig einer die GPS Daten von der Strecke oder?
Ich moechte dieses Jahr fahren und wollte mir schonmal ein Bild von der Strecke machen. 

Gruss


----------



## r19andre (14. Juli 2008)

Hey,
fährt keiner mehr mit?
Wir sind wieder mal zu zweit am Start.

Team MEGA bike auf Cube

Andre


----------



## Georgme (14. Juli 2008)

mir ist mein rad gestohlen worden, daher habe ich das biken an den nagel gehängt......


----------



## bikehumanumest (14. Juli 2008)

Georgme schrieb:


> mir ist mein rad gestohlen worden, daher habe ich das biken an den nagel gehängt......



he mach keinen scheiß...

das ist nicht dein ernst oder ?

hab davon gelesen...also dass euch räder geklaut wurden...

in münchen 24h hab ich dich schon vermisst...

zur not nimm einen meiner vielen rahmen, die im keller verstauben...

gruß joe
ernstgemeint...


----------



## Georgme (15. Juli 2008)

vielen dank für dein angebot.........
aber ich fahre definitiv nie wieder ein rennen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikehumanumest (15. Juli 2008)

Georgme schrieb:


> vielen dank für dein angebot.........
> aber ich fahre definitiv nie wieder ein rennen...



ok,dann steckt wohl etwas mehr dahinter wie ein fehlendes stück aluminium...

machs gut 

joe


----------



## Trial-Bjoern (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

wir sind als 4er Team gemeldet. Leider sind zwei von uns schwer verletzt (Band-Riss im Knie und Hand gebrochen) und die anderen Zwei wollen ohne den Rest nicht fahren.

Hat jemand interesse unsere Startplätze zu übernehmen (4er Team mixed oder männlich mögl)?

Falls Ihr nur zu dritt seid, könnten wir noch einen sehr schnellen Fahrer stellen (Roland aus Regensburg, war letztes Jahr in München dabei).

Gruss,
Bjoern (leider verlezt)


----------

